# Packaging for guest sized bars?



## AshleyR (Sep 15, 2009)

I just got my first inquiry for private label soaps! It's for a local motel. I told them I would send them a few samples and pricing info in the next week or so.

They are interested in 1 oz-ish guest sized bars. Now I need some creative packaging ideas for tiny bars!

Any suggestions? I know a cigar band label is probably the fastest/cheapest/easiest way to do it, but she wants to buy in bulk (ie: 200 bars or so to start) and I am worried about the bands shrinking off the bars over time (even when my soap is cured 8+ weeks it still tends to shrink a wee bit over time).

This would be my very first large order, and I really want to impress these people! I would really REALLY love whatever ideas you guys may have for me.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have advice Ashley but I wanted to say that I stalked your youtube channel and I LOVE your packaging you did for the fair!

And congrats on the big order!!!


----------



## LJA (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations ASHLEY!!  (And how did the craft fair go???)


Edit:  I just found your post about the craft fair....YAY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your order !! 
What about a paper package look wrap , just like the ones in hotels come in .
I've been punching a design in the middle , covering that with a small piece of cello and wrapping the bars like presents . Doesn't take long if you set it up assembly line style . I bought an Elmer's glue dot machine , love it for stuff like this .

Or a small cello bag , or just wrap them in cello and decorate accordingly.
I just got this wrapping to try out it would protect the soap for sure , you could punch a shape in it as well .
http://www.canwax.com/catalog/item/1121047/7078771.htm
ETA more info 
HTH

Kitn


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 15, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> I don't have advice Ashley but I wanted to say that I stalked your youtube channel and I LOVE your packaging you did for the fair!
> 
> And congrats on the big order!!!



Thanks!!  I wish I could find mini bags to package the guest soaps the same way.  I punch holes in the bags so the soaps can air out!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 15, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your order !!
> What about a paper package look wrap , just like the ones in hotels come in .
> I've been punching a design in the middle , covering that with a small piece of cello and wrapping the bars like presents . Doesn't take long if you set it up assembly line style . I bought an Elmer's glue dot machine , love it for stuff like this .
> 
> ...



Good ideas!!

I've been eyeing up that e-flute stuff! I have to place an order with Canwax in the next couple of days anyway so I think I'll get it! Would be really fast and easy to stick a sticker label on it like they have in the pic. Hmmmm!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

what about shrink wrapping? It is actually easy to do and doesnt take long at all. You just need rolls of shrink wrap, scissors, glue dots and a heat gun. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Deb (Sep 16, 2009)

custom sized boxes? probably expensive though. 

Congratulations though!


----------



## holly99 (Sep 16, 2009)

For motel purposes where the soaps will be handled more than usual, as far as the cleaning crew digging in and setting them out, etc., I really like the idea of the shrink wrap. A fave local soapmaker that I buy soap from does use the shrink wrap. The scent does come through and the bars are protected from all the different handlings. The guest might prefer them fully wrapped in that case. I know I would. Also, the shrink wrap would protect the soap from getting the little hairs and fuzzies that can accumulate in that type of a situation. You could just use a label at that point and it would seem very mass production friendly.

Like Kitn said about punching a design, that is what my SIL does and it's her logo now. She just uses a scrapbook punch but her labels, business card, and everything now have that punch on it.

A cute little cello bag might be nice though too. The soap would still be covered and you could tie it up on top all cute.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 16, 2009)

If it were me I would just wrap them in freezer paper, shiney side up and use a stamp / even a custom made stamp for the outside. Or a sticker....since I'm not sure ink will dry on the shiney side. Clean, Crisp Cheap.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 16, 2009)

No packaging ideas, but I hope the order comes through!!


----------



## Rosey (Sep 16, 2009)

can you do what you did for the fair but on a smaller scale? that was beautiful.


----------

